# hello



## stusmental (Feb 16, 2011)

hello.

i'm a 31 year old relative newbie to bodybuilding. The usual story, been training for a few months after i decided i was far too skinny from lots of cycling and struggling to put any decent mass on other than unwanted 'ballast' around the waist! not training hard enough/heavy enough?

stopped doing cardio to concentrate on lean mass building so any advice would be welcome. strongly considering giving myself a bit of a boost in the right direction after reading the 2006 edition William Llewellyn's book.

Should you A, diet & cardio to rid some of the excess fat around the waist THEN eat & train to gain muscle mass? Or B, just train for muscle gain now?

regards

Stu


----------



## BigCon6409 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hello mate and welcome to the forum.

There is loads of great advice to be had, just search the forum or as away 

If I was you I would just hit the weights and have a cardio day each week. You will see results all in good time. Stick with it and enjoy


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Welcome to muscle chat....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

welcome to the site mate...

with refrence to your question, it all depends on how much bad weight you have to lose to if you need to diet first before building muscle....

make a post in the relevant forums to tell us about your diet and training


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Welcome to MC Stu,

I started as a fatty but chose to focus on building muscle before taking up any cardio, this meant when I did cardio I lost the fat quicker due to the extra muscle and higher metabolic rate.


----------

